# Korean Dictionary



## maghanish2

안녕!

I was wondering if anyone knew of a good Korean dictionary that I could use?  I am just beginning my studies of the language, but lack a good dictionary and don't want to buy just any unless I know it's good.

Thank you very much.


----------



## soupdragon78

언녕 먹허닞 씨
I've been using http://www.zkorean.com/dictionary.shtml I haven't had too many problems so far. There are some free lessons at http://www.learnkoreanlanguage.com/learn-korean-beginners.html
Let me know if you find a good Wordreference style forum!
Good luck with the studies.


----------



## maghanish2

Thank you!  I have seen these sites before, but never really tried using them for sure, so thanks for the info!

I know that the second link you provided has a forum attached to it, but I don't know if it would be any good.  Have you checked it out?


----------



## soupdragon78

Not yet. I might check it tonight. I'll let you know. I found another site you might like, I'll msg you the details.
Good luck with the hunt...


----------



## glaspalatset

The most reliable dictionary happens to be on Korean portal website, and almost all portal websites provide them. which are unabridged version of Korean-English, English-Korean dictionary.

Google "사전" and try them. I use the one on Yahoo Korea.

Good luck!


----------



## glaspalatset

If you want dictionary in a book, try Yes24 or Aladdin, online bookshop. Both of them deliver overseas.


----------



## soupdragon78

고맙습니다! That's the best han-yong dictionary I've ever seen (the Yahoo one). It's better than the dictionary I bought in the shop!
정말 고맙습니다!


----------



## maghanish2

glaspalatset, since I'm very very new at Korean, I don't really know how to navigate the site.  How do I get to the Korean-English part and also the English-Korean part?

Thanks so much!


----------



## glaspalatset

maghanish2, maybe, google "야후 영어사전" and type in a word (Korean or English, doesn't matter) in a box and voila, you have your answer.


----------



## maghanish2

Hmmm....I found the site, however whenever I put in a Korean word it just gives back English sentences but not a clear definition.  And when I enter an English one it's still hard to decipher.  I'm really sorry for being so dumb.


----------



## glaspalatset

I am a little confused as to what exactly you're looking for... you can still consider using this site as a last resort: dic.impact.pe.kr

much easier and friendly interface, I am sure.


----------



## soupdragon78

Maghanish!
If you click the tab that says 영어 사전 (English dictionary) in the yahoo Korea dictionary you get results tailored to English speakers. Sometimes you have to search the word and then click the tab, it appears to have a bug. 
Sorry it took so long to reply...


----------



## LauraDiana

¡Wow! I was looking a diccionary on line, I´m also a begginer in the korean lenguaje.  Thank you so much!


----------



## Warp3

This thread is a bit old, but since it has been revived, I'll put in my vote for the dictionary at daum.net (http://engdic.daum.net/).  I've been using it a *lot* lately and it has been quite useful.  Naver has a pretty good dictionary as well.

For print dictionaries, I really like the MinJung Essence dictionaries (published by HollyM), though they are a bit expensive (and they are unidirectional).  I also have a bidirectional (K-to-E and E-to-K) Berlitz Concise Dictionary, which is very inexpensive, but it relies too much on romanizations and thus (IMO anyway) is harder to use than one that sorts by Hangul spelling.  There are also some surprising omissions of very common terms from the Berlitz dictionary.  If you can afford the MinJung dictionaries, I'd strongly recommend them.


----------

